# The engagement.



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ruth and Golda were walking along Hendon High Street. 
Ruth says, "My son Irving is getting married. He tells me he is engaged to a wonderful girl, but... he thinks she may have a disease called herpes. 
Golda says, "Do you have any idea what this herpes is, and can he catch it?" 
Ruth replies, "No, but I am just so thrilled to hear about Irving's engagement - it's time he settled down. As far as the herpes goes...who knows?" 
"Well," says Golda, "I have a very good medical dictionary at home. I'll look it up and call you." 
So Golda goes home, looks it up, and calls Ruth. "Ruth, I found it. Not to worry. It says herpes is a disease of the gentiles."


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that in the biblical sense? :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Is that in the biblical sense? :roll:


Hi John, long time no read!

My neighbour is a liberated Jew and he tells me these jokes, so I would say 'gentile' refers to non-Jewish people, as opposed to genitals (external sex organ). Thick Jewish momma is inferred, he tells me.

He makes Jackie Mason seem tame, at times; great guy.

My favourite Jackie Mason routines are "Am I too Jewish?" 'Tyre Punctured', 'The accountant', 'The Driving Instructor', 'My Doctor'...I could go on.

Joe


----------

